# Hello! New owner here.



## FancyMoogles (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello! Nice to meet you all!

I'm a new owner to 2 little baby does. I spent the past week or so making a bin cage for them and so far they seem to be absolutely loving the space. 
I'm looking forward to learning so much through owning them. I've done a quite a bit of research beforehand but there's always something new to learn everyday. I'm no breeder but this forum has the most useful information in comparison to a lot of places.

Here are my lovely little mice. Kupo is a little smaller than Mog but they both get on rather well. As far as I'm aware they're both roughly the same age.

Kupo









Mog









I also own 2 female chinchillas whom are both 20 months old.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------

